# Scribbler's Journal



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey guys!

Thought it might be fun to have a journal on here. I got out of the habit of posting updates about my betta, Vincent, on his blog, but I got back into it today.

Had a lot of trouble the last two months with keeping him alive. Most difficult little bugger I've ever owned lol. He is worth it though.

Long story short:
-cycle crashed
-finrot
-got shrimp
-Vincent was stressed by shrimp
-tailbiting
-more fin rot
-velvet

If you want the full story I have more here, but I don't feel like retyping it, and I know not everyone wants to read it lol. Vincent the Fish: Vincent - Day 81

If you wanna read my posts from before, they are here: Vincent the Fish

Some things I didn't note on the blog...

Constipation has always been an issue for him. I've had to start crushing up his pellets into a powder before I feed him. Works like a charm, but took a lot of trial and error to get the right consistency.

He does have more stuff in his tank than what you see in the pictures on the blog. He has a semi planted tank and a castle that he absolutely loves that I'm going to convert to a fully planted low tech tank with proper substrate. I already bought some Seacham Black Flourite that I'm gonna put in under a thin layer of gravel when I rescape. Bought enough for my second tank too, once I set that up.

My second tank is going to house some cherry shrimp, neon tetras, and the 1 ghost shrimp, and also be planted. That will be set up in a couple of weeks once I get the filter parts in that I need and I have a chance to run the filter through my already established tank for a bit. 

Why am I not putting another betta in here? I honestly don't know really. I kinda just really want something different, and if I get another betta, I'm not getting another petstore one after all of the health issues I have had with Vincent. A lot of the problems seem to be genetic with him, so next time I'm definitely ordering from a breeder. I don't have the money to spend that much on a fish rn, hence the few bucks I'll spend on the tetras. Plus, it is a tall tank.


Honestly I'm just kinda rambling at this point. It has been a long week. Finals are almost over, but I still have this last, week long stretch.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

New Journal!!! Yay!


----------



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

Updating with a pic of Vincent's fins growing back now that my phone is charged.


----------



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

I've decided instead of some tetras I'm just gonna get another betta. I'm setting up the shrimp in a Walstad bowl for my younger sister instead. I've been wanting a koi plakat boy for a while. Vincent will have a brother once I set it up the other tank and pick out a fish. I'll be ordering from a breeder this time. I want one that I know won't have the same genetic issues as Vincent.


----------



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

Vincent is doing much better! No more velvet and fins are healing as far as I can tell!

More details here, if you care to read: Vincent the Fish: Vincent - Day 85

Here are a couple of blurry pics through the side of the QT tank. I really need to clean the outside of it.


----------



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

Vincent suddenly passed today. I do not know why. He was doing so well this morning and then I left him to work for a couple of hours and I came back and he was dead.


----------



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

Note: I started a new blog to replace my blog about Vincent. You can visit Aquarium Log for my full blog posts.

Forgot to update this with my new fish child! Everyone meet Henry, my beautiful find in my local Petco











Shoutout to the excellent aquatics staff at this Petco btw! They have approximately 50 bettas in stock at any given time and they are all healthy and have clean water. I will definitely be making my betta purchases here.

I also rescaped my tank. I wanna get more plants to add to it. The java ferns are floating at the moment because most of them are just cuttings. They have a bunch of babies on them that I will be separating and planting as they grow. I might move some of them to my other 5 gallon hex tank that I'm gonna set up as a shrimp tank. I just require the time to do it. Probably this weekend. I have a lot of Zbrush sculpting to do the rest of this week.


----------



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

Somehow Henry managed to tear his caudal fin. It isn't too bad, but it is pink around the edges already. I leave him alone for an hour and he goes and gets himself into trouble lol. I gave him a 50% water change to help keep it clean. If it doesn't look less pink tomorrow he is getting an AQ salt treatment.


----------



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

I went to check on Henry this morning and there are more tears in his tail. I might just have to take the castle out. I've never had this problem with this decoration piece, and I checked every inch of it, but I much have missed a spot. Maybe it is time to find him a mug.


----------



## Scribbler (Mar 11, 2016)

Posted a new update here: Aquarium Log: Log 3 - Homemade Food and Tail Tears

I followed Oldfishlady's betta food recipe. I think it turned out pretty well! I have pictures in the link if anyone is interested.


----------

